# ZFS Snapshots + Samba shadow_copy



## dotslash (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello,

I'm running a ZFS filesystem which I'm sharing out with samba33. I'd like to get the shadow_copy feature working with zfs as it would increase the functionality of the fileserver and allow users to restore their own files.

There are several articals noting a custom patch to get this working: http://www.edplese.com/blog/2009/12/02/samba-shadow_copy2-enhancements/

However, as this is a production server I'd prefer to run a mainstream release. Has anyone got this to work?


----------

